# Interesting article about photography



## photographymelbourne (Jun 6, 2012)

Let me share to you one of my favorite articles about photography. It's about the tips on becoming a fashion photographer. You can check it here http://stalliondragon.wix.com/weddingphotography#!articles


----------

